
3D-printed noise cancelling structures - neworbit
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/03/190307103109.htm
======
SkyAtWork
I wonder how often this would need to be physically replaced/maintained. And
for that matter what size is required - would this work for unpowered earplugs
/ would it be better than conventional foam earplugs?

